# 3D background



## BugHunter87 (Mar 19, 2015)

I ordered a 3D background when I got a new aquarium. It fit nearly perfectly, so I didn't silicone it in. I found two of my small algae eaters behind the background today and freaked out. Should I pull everything out and put it in a smaller tank, and silicone the background in place? Does anyone know what kind of silicone to use? It's going to be a ton of work and I'm kicking myself for not doing it in the first place.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You want to use GE silicone 1. There's an in depth sticky/thread in the DIY section.

Removing it to another tank is your call, but getting fish stuck behind is a concern. Keep in mind, you should let the silicone cure for at least 48 hours before getting your tank filled and adding fish.


----------



## ely_az (Jul 22, 2013)

I had this issue with my 3D background as well. What I did is found some nylon netting on Amazon for $4 and was able to stick it in any areas where fish could get through. It has worked well and as long as you get the right color you can't even see it.


----------

